# Are these warning signs or am I just worried because I recently changed my tank.



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

I have recently made a few changes to my established tank. 
During a 3 hour process I added a Large piece of Malaysian Driftwood Which I soaked for 2 days in non-chlorinated water. And decided that it would also be a good time to clean the filter and do a partial water change. 

The next day I noticed a few changes. I'm not sure if I'm just being over cautious because of the new changes or not but wanted feedback. 
The Bala Shark's Fins seem Jagged and torn (Possible Fin Rot?) As well as one of the 3 Angel fish.
The Tetra Is constantly trying to Swim UP but is not bloated or showing any other problem signs and after mentioning it my girlfriend seems to remember her doing this for quite some time. Is it common perhaps?
Also look carefully in the picture I am going to attach do you see 2 (rust) spots on the Bala Shark's side? every once in a while I catch a glimpse of this from him as he's swimming around.

...Out of concern I started treating the tank with aquarium salt but not a full dose because Im concerned I will injure the scaleless loaches.

Just today I added 5 Planted Java Fern to the driftwood. After I noticed these problem signs.

*My questions are should I be worried about these Signs if in fact they are signs of distress at all.*

Nitrate is 5.0
Nitrite 0
Ammonia is 0
PH is Fluctuating between 6.6 and 6.4 and lowering. 
I raised the temperature from 77 to 79

*AND AS FOR THE (QUESTIONS)
*
1. What is the size of your tank?
*95 Gallons*

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
*Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit 
*
3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water?
*Fresh Water*
4. How long the aquarium has been set up?
*1 1/2 Years*
5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
*3 Angels 1 Bala Shark 1 Tetra 2 Loaches (All which I have had for 3 years (Transfered them from a 55 gallon) 
And a new addition to the tank is 2 Rainbows. (had them for about 3 months) *

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
*Yes Always*

7. What temperature is the tank water currently?
*Currently it is 79 Degrees which I have raised from 77 Degrees*

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium?

*Just planted the tank with 5 Live Java Fern right before this post. *

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.

*Fluval f X 5 . I replace half of the filters and Media every 2 months. Alternating out the oldest media. Up until the introduction of my Malaysian drift wood I was also adding Peat to the filter. *

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?

*Rena Air Pump 400
*
11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?
*Very Very Low natural sunlight hits 1 side of the tank closest to the window during the day through black out curtains. Lights in the tank get turned on from 8PM to until about midnight. but I am not very consistent on this. On my days off or the weekend I may leave the light on all day. 
*

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?
*Right before the changes I started to notice in this question I did a water change and added the drift wood. 
and no I did not vacuum the substrate. about 3 months ago I switched the substrate from gravel to fluorite.* 

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?
*TetraMin and Bloodworm's. And i usually feed them every few days. I do not have a very consistent feeding schedule.
*
14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?
*Tetra Is swimming funny He seems to be always trying to Swim Upwards. No signs of swelling or distress its just unusual.
On of the marble Angels Dorsal fin is Jagged but he is also the one to usually get picked on
The bala Shark's Fins in General are all Jagged and Every once in a while I catch a glimpse of discolored spots on his side? (Picture) *

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. 
*During a 2 day process I have added Aquarium salt to the tank 6 tablespoons dissolved in fish tank water and than added to the tank. I'm concerned that adding the full dose will kill or injure the scaleless loaches*.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I noticed, that PH is Fluctuating between 6.6 and 6.4 and lowering.

Are you still using peat in the filter? What was the reason for using peat? do you know the PH & GH of your tap water?

From the picture, it looks like the bala may have scraped against something, a little scale damage, but nothing to be concerned about. Should heal well on its own with good tank maintenance. Most torn fins will also heal without treatment if you maintain good water quality. Preform your weekly water changes, some extra water changes would not hurt.

How is the bala doing, kept as a singe? They can be nervous fish if not kept in groups.


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I noticed, that PH is Fluctuating between 6.6 and 6.4 and lowering.
> 
> Are you still using peat in the filter? What was the reason for using peat? do you know the PH & GH of your tap water?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. 

PH out of Tap is a firm 7.0 
I'm using Aqua Plus Tap water conditioner to Remove chlorine and Neutralize metals. 
I do not know the Hardness
I did use peat in the filter to lower the PH because I was having problems with a high PH level It was around 7.6 
I stopped using peat with the introduction of the Drift Wood because I was hoping to achieve the same effect with the drift Wood as I was with using the Peat.
I think you dead on with the Scale Damage from scraping. Because I saw a scale flake off the other day.
I just got home to type this response and have noticed that throughout the day he has lost more scales on the other side of his body. 

Could he possibly be scraping into the new driftwood because he's not use to it? 
Or something more severe perhaps. 

Fins are also still concerning me they have slits in them and kinda jagged. 

He doesn't seem stressed that he is the only Bala in the tank, he's been in there for over a year now. I do plan on getting him a friend or 2 in the near future though just to rule out getting bullied as an option since the angels are getting bigger.

I'm going to try and link a picture of my Tetra swimming (I've never linked before here so let me know if it dosnt work) 
I was concerned about her swimming pattern. She seems to be swimming upwards. I not sure if this directly correlates with the Bala Issue or not. 

YouTube - My Tetra


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> I noticed, that PH is Fluctuating between 6.6 and 6.4 and lowering.
> 
> Are you still using peat in the filter? What was the reason for using peat? do you know the PH & GH of your tap water?
> 
> ...


+1. It looks like he just scraped up against something. He will be fine IF he is otherwise acting normally. You must keep a close eye on him and observe if the condition is not improving or getting worse and you must observe his behavior to see if he is acting the same as he was before.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Any chance you can post a picture of this new scale damage? Although, I do see my balas occasionally rubbing against decor in the tank, if this is happening often, it could be a sign of parasites, such as ick.


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

I will try to get another picture up of him soon. I've just been so busy. Thank you for your help.


----------



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

Well no pictures yet but there may be signs of a cause... I have angel fish Eggs all over the tank. on the intake and outtake tubes feeding the filter. I estimate about 100. And they are fertile. I watch the male rub up against them and fertilize them. They are being very aggressive towards the inhabitants to ward them off the eggs. I just hope things dont get 2 crazy.


----------

